# Deer Jerky Marinade and your thoughts Please



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

*Hey folks!! have been going through some of my favorite recipes and saving to the computer. Any how this is my favorite Jerky Marinade iv come up with so far. Posting for all who may want to give er a shot, and also to get some of your ideas/ opinions....

I have never cured this jerky... it has always had a great flavor w/o that salty cured flavor that my familly isnt wild about... I always freeze it and it never stays out long enough to get bad... the garlic salt and soy sauce do add enough salt flav for me... Is this safe even though it is eaten almost immediatly. your word of advie would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Chadâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Jerky recipe
*For approximately 1-2# of meat
Â½ Cup Soy sauce
Â½ Cup Worcestershire sauce
About Â½ bottle of favorite bbq sauce
Â½ tsp garlic powder
Â½ tsp onion salt
Â½ tsp black pepper
Â½ tbsp liquid smoke
I use Deer/Antelope roast Sliced about 1/8 to Â¼ inch thick.
If you run it through a meat slicer while still mostly froze it works best.
Marinate in above ingredients stirring a few times a for 24 hours or more.
I prefer to use a dehydrator, times will vary as to when it is doneâ€¦I usually like it stiff, yet bendable.
The BBQ will make it a little sticky but good.
Freeze for long keeping.


----------



## jimr (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a similar recipe and also use a dehydrater. My recipe calls for prague powder for the cure. Wouldn't that cure the product without adding saltiness to it?


----------



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks guys, I have had it out on huntin trips for a few days... it seemed good still. Im sure im over thinking this. Im not worried about me getting sick or something, but if I got someone else sick id feel terrible.


----------



## richtee (Jul 15, 2008)

You have the 4 hour 40Â° to 140Â° danger zone to contend with. Less of a concern with "whole" meat as opposed to ground, but I'm just repeating FDA specs. I cure every sausage or jerky I smoke. Prague adds SOME saltiness, but not like salt. I use the Tenderquick, which is a combo of salt, sugar and the nitrates. When used according to directions, it does not result in salty jerky. And the soy I use therefore is the lo-sodium type.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

good pt richtee... though I love my jerky the way it is, maybe next time I oughta try low sodium soy, garlic powder instead of garlic salt, and a bit of tender quick... just been scared too.. with other meats brines I cut the mix in half from what the tenderquick bag says and its about right, otherwise it is way to salty for me.


----------



## erain (Jul 28, 2008)

spam reported


----------

